
Quake 2 is the best argument for Nvidia’s ray tracing - anthraxstars
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/22/quake-2-is-the-best-argument-for-nvidias-ray-tracing/
======
karmakaze
That's a really interesting aesthetic, a mix of classic and new. Kind of
reminds me of the feel of old vector arcade games that were simple but crisp.
A new title could be made along these lines and slightly improve some of the
effects (like the explosions).

------
ct0
Impressive demo, unfortunate that the 2070 gain in performance over the 1070
line isn't greater then ~5%

